# Box Jigs



## phone_63 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm thinking of making keepsake boxes and want to know what is the best box jig for the router table

Greg


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the look and simplicity of the Oak Park unit, but I have and use an Incra Oriinal and an Ultra Jig which I use really well.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just a question, why use a box joint? Most boxes, especially small keep sake boxes look best with mitered joints. Much more elegant. If you're looking for a mechanical joint then the dovetail is the way to go. Just my opinion.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

phone55 said:


> I'm thinking of making keepsake boxes and want to know what is the best box jig for the router table
> 
> Greg


Greg,

If you would like dovetail joints, I would go for the Gifkins Jig. designed to use on a router table.

The OP jigs are great for finger/box joints.

James


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Joe,

i really like the look of box joints on small boxes. they really look nice with contrasting woods and are a lot stronger than mitered joints.

i use the op jigs and they work very nicely.

but thats just my humble opinion.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I make a lot of boxes in both solid and man made timbers with Mitre Lock Bits. I have 3 sizes of the bits. Nothing to see and strong.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope this doesn't turn into a box/dovetail argument.
The man wants box joints, so leave it at that.

The OP jigs are great, and so is the Incra jig.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

levon said:


> they really look nice with contrasting woods and are a lot stronger than mitered joints.


True but how strong does a small keepsake box need to be?
Besides, most small boxes with mitered joints use decorative keys to strengthen the joints. Makes them look more refined than box joints. They're a bit more work but I think worth it.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> I hope this doesn't turn into a box/dovetail argument.
> The man wants box joints, so leave it at that.
> 
> The OP jigs are great, and so is the Incra jig.


Who's arguing? Just suggesting an alternative to the OP. I do have some experience with small boxes. Is this forum about sharing experience and technique or is it about selling OP jigs??


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I've done boxes with miters and keys, with box joints, with dovetails, and using the lock miter bit. 
If my sales are any indication of their relative design appeal, it matters not which joints are used. 

Gene


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

You can make one very easily. I have one I built for the tablesaw that uses the 1/8" kerf of the rip blade for the width of the box joint, but you can do the same with a router bit. I'll try to remember to take a couple of pictures tonight & post them tomorrow.

Basically its a sled that rides in the miter slots. I use a 1/8" of brass bar stock as the index. The bar is soldered to brass sheet stock which has a couple of slots. Screws & washers allow adjustability when setting up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> I hope this doesn't turn into a box/dovetail argument.
> The man wants box joints, so leave it at that.
> 
> The OP jigs are great, and so is the Incra jig.



i consider my wrist slapped.......

James


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> i consider my wrist slapped.......
> 
> James


Sorry James. I was referring to a post before yours.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Sorry James. I was referring to a post before yours.


No Worries, Mate. I just thought your response was a bit curt..

No one is arguing ........yet...VBG.

The reason that I was offering alternatives, as I believe were the other members, was that Greg said he wanted to make "keepsake" boxes and I was offering other joinery solutions that may or may not be more attractive in small boxes.

I did not notice anyone pushing hard on any particular method/jig.


Greg, we would like to see photos of the boxes when you have made a couple. ( and I hope you found your answer in the posts - if not feel free to jump back in and say so) - we are all one big happy family here....

James


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Sorry James. I was referring to a post before yours.


That would be mine.

Read the last three words in my post? "Just my opinion"

Like James said, just offering the OP some alternatives.

Since I don't see "Moderator" beneath your name I'll assume you're just a concerned member, like myself.


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

post 6


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

post 7


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

post 8


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

post 9


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

post 10


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

Box Joint Jig pictures by russiet - Photobucket

I know this is a jig for the table saw, but you can do something similar for the router table. I really like the small 1/8" box joints this makes. They're very delicate looking and lends itself to small boxes.

I think I made this in the mid 1990s based on an article in Fine Woodworking.

Jonathan


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A similar device of mine with replaceable sacrificial strips held in a dovetailed slide. The device can be set up to slide in a mitre slot of use the PC brass guide bush in the router plate (With the guide strip removed).


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

3/8" pin block not visible as I made a new plate, for the photo, and have not run it through the router yet.


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> A similar device of mine with replaceable sacrificial strips held in a dovetailed slide. The device can be set up to slide in a mitre slot of use the PC brass guide bush in the router plate (With the guide strip removed).


That looks nice & simple. The best kind of jig/fixture.

Oh, sorry about the non-post postings. I knew there was a 10 post minimum for photos, so I thoufght I'd just link to photobucket. Turns out there's a 10 post minimum for that, too. 

After taking the time to take photos, send to photobucket, darned if I was going to give-in to protocol.


----------



## phone_63 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Joe,

I was just out with the wife and we stopped in a shop that sold all handmade furniture,including keepsake boxes,mirrors etc. It was incredible to see the fine workmanship by the wood artists from all over the country including local, also the stuff was very expensive!!! After checking out all the boxes small and big I noticed that none had box joints. All were done with mitered corners and some with finger joints, so I now see what you said about the mitered joints looking finer.
Thanks for everybody's input to my question. When I try to build my boxes I will try and experiment with all the abov joints.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Small simple boxes still need well prepared timber. My quickest boxes are made with the mitre lock nits. I run the joint down a long strip of timber on both edges, repeat the other side vertically, then cut the sides to length on a RAsaw. Run a groove for a base and assemble.


----------

